# I'm not going to be the one to tell her.



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 13, 2012)

That she is not a house chicken.   That she will be going back outside into the blustery cold.    

 She is back to full health, but has stopped laying and joined the old cow dog next to the stove, not to be moved. 
I have opened the door and suggested she find her place back in the flock.   No luck.  

 I know, I know, pictures.


----------



## Dix (Feb 13, 2012)

She is a house chicken (what's her name?)

She's teaching you. Remember that.

*Waits for pics*


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 13, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> *Waits for pics*


+1


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 13, 2012)

Chickens?  Do tell.  The only thing better than a pig is a chicken.
I miss my critters.


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 13, 2012)

Now those are going to be some pics to see, for sure!  Just lay a can of chicken soup within sight and let her know that she still needs to make toilet outside!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 13, 2012)

Chickens are smarter than most think! We have one that climbs on the deck(a dozen steps) and peeks in the window. I swear if you opened it, she walz in. Usually around dinner time.

I'll snap a pic for proof. Crazy bird!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 13, 2012)

Okay, no comments about dust, ashes, or sloppy bookshelves.  The last two weekends have been paper writing hell (me) and science fair hell (the boy) so the house has been severely neglected.   This is the boy, the cat, and the chicken (in his lap) watching the Grammys.  There's your stove pic BB.

exhibit A: the house hen.


----------



## Dix (Feb 13, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Okay, no comments about dust, ashes, or sloppy bookshelves.  The last two weekends have been paper writing hell (me) and science fair hell (the boy) so the house has been severely neglected.   This is the boy, the cat, and the chicken (in his lap) watching the Grammys.  There's your stove pic BB.
> 
> exhibit A: the house hen.




There's something wrong with this?


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 13, 2012)

Exhibit everything--->
checking out her online profile
pecking out her disfavor of the "yard chicken" threats
exiting the scene.  Not so interested in discussing the wood stove.  Just wants it reloaded asap so she and the cow dog can get cozy now that the boy has taken his lap to bed.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 13, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> There's something wrong with this?


  :lol: I told the girls at work I had crossed a line.  They wanted to point out I had crossed a line a looong time

 ago.   Name is Pumpkin.  I just lost my other mille fleur to ~who knows what~, so we've been holding her very close.


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 13, 2012)

No housekeeping critique here.  Any mama that makes their own child do their science fair project is a fine and responsible person as far as I'm concerned.   The bookshelf will still be there when you come up for air. Write on. 

I'm pulling an all nighter or a whatever-it-takes tonight to work my way through the last box of paperwork I'm behind on.  Was at work all afternoon and into the evening, and when the empty building just started getting to creaky and shadowy, I threw everything left in a box and left.  Called DS from the car and told him that dinner was coming from a drive-through tonight, pick your poison.  He called a double-bacon western burger combo, and that's what I got him.  And I don't even feel guilty about it.  Okay, well, a little.  If I make it through this box, and get back to work tomorrow and process all my paperwork, I will be over the moon.  Will have to get a superhero for an avatar. 

Speaking of avatars, your chicken may have seen yours, explaining why she might be reluctant to go back outside.  Okay, my kindling is well-ignited, time to throw some birch splits on and get to work here.

ETA:  Okay, this was not well thought out.  I did not factor the cat in with the paperwork--I laid it out neatly in stacks, which she immediately took possession of.  I started to work on the laptop in the slumped-on-the-couch-with-feet-up position.  She shifted to my chest.  At least your chicken stays off the paperwork, right?

Offered her the box I brought the papers home in.  No sale.  Hardly even warranted her scorn. 
No name for the beastie, yet, but her species has been identified: cattus horribilis.


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 13, 2012)

I can see why she doesn't want to leave the house.

Do you have her house trained?


----------



## begreen (Feb 13, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like she's the golden hen and knows it. I have to admit, she's quite beautiful.


----------



## woodchip (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice pictures there

Kylie stopped laying over a year ago, and gradually attained pet status, being allowed into the house etc....... (well, naming chickens is always a bad idea if you have any ideas about knocking them off when they stop laying)........

However, over a year into "retirement", and much to our surprise, she has come started laying eggs again.

Of course, there is always the possibility that she has been quietly laying all the time and someone else has been getting the credit........... ;-)


----------



## woodchip (Feb 13, 2012)

I've never known chickens to be house trained, but you can always get these..........  

http://chickendiapers.com/


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Feb 13, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Okay, no comments about dust, ashes, or sloppy bookshelves..



Pfft Kat...who cares about that stuff..... >:-( 
I am sure when your son gets older he will not remember dust or sloppy bookshelves (as you say, not me, I see none of that!)
He will remember what a kick a$$ mamma he had growing up and all the awesome stuff you taught him. 

BTW....Pumpkin is adorable....love her "checking out" her online profile...LMFAO...


----------



## Stevebass4 (Feb 13, 2012)

AWESOME PICTURE!!


----------



## smilejamaica (Feb 13, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Chickens are smarter than most think! We have one that climbs on the deck(a dozen steps) and peeks in the window. I swear if you opened it, she walz in. Usually around dinner time.
> 
> I'll snap a pic for proof. Crazy bird!


so maybe the neighbor sent the chicken over to check out your pellet supply jay


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 13, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> ~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1. Nothing here to see....move along. 
Well, aside from the house chicken. When I was many, many moons younger, we got a blue/gold macaw. House bird. 
Stove in frame would have been nice. :cheese:


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 13, 2012)

K- Nice house,nice kid, nice bird!

Raised a few birds when I was a kid.  Sold their eggs to pay for bicycles.  Had a rooster that I taught how to ride the handle-bars of the bike.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 14, 2012)

How can we be sure the one posting is actually Kat, Could be the chicken? ;-)

Cool pic's and a cool bird.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 14, 2012)

smilejamaica said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's a spy? Chicken soup! ;-)


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 14, 2012)

How many mo you got?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 14, 2012)

She was on recon for a new coop.  Looks like she found it.

Chickens definitely can be loads of strangeness, there is nothing quite like chicken TV.

Carry on Pumpkin.


----------



## oldspark (Feb 14, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> That she is not a house chicken.   That she will be going back outside into the blustery cold.
> 
> She is back to full health, but has stopped laying and joined the old cow dog next to the stove, not to be moved.
> I have opened the door and suggested she find her place back in the flock.   No luck.
> ...


 My daughter has a few chickens and they can get an attitude once in a while, will be interesting how it works out.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice pics!  I can't wait to get my chickens!  I still need to decide on breed, I'm thinking Barred Rocks, Rhode Island Reds or Americauna.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Feb 14, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> Nice pics!  I can't wait to get my chickens!  I still need to decide on breed, I'm thinking Barred Rocks, Rhode Island Reds or Americauna.



Have all three here. The two reds we have are witch one and two (cleaned up for public viewing)... also have a silver laced wyandotte. All are quite nice, except the reds, good producers too, but buggers to deal with. The americuanas named peep. The blue green eggs taste the same, but certainly look cool.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 14, 2012)

you leave one chicken nugget out on the desk near the computer and next thing you know, your chicken obeys all commands. Not unlike waking up with a horse's head in your bed....think I saw that in a movie one time.


----------



## fredarm (Feb 14, 2012)

Chicken diapers.  Funniest thing I've seen all day!


----------



## firebroad (Feb 14, 2012)

Reminds me of an e-mail someone sent me:

My Favorite Animal 

Our teacher asked what my favorite animal was, and I said, "Fried chicken." 
She said I wasn't funny, but she couldn't have been right, because everyone else laughed. My parents told me to always tell the truth. I did. Fried chicken is my favorite animal. I told my dad what happened, and he said my teacher was probably a member of PETA. 
He said they love animals very much. I do, too.. Especially chicken, pork and beef. Anyway, my teacher sent me to the principal's office. 
I told him what happened, and he laughed, too. Then he told me not to do it again.

The next day in class my teacher asked me what my favorite live animal was. 
I told her it was chicken. She asked me why, so I told her it was because you could make them into fried chicken.

She sent me back to the principal's office. He laughed, and told me not to do it again. 

I don't understand. My parents taught me to be honest, but my teacher doesn't like it when I am.

Today, my teacher asked us to tell her what famous person we admire most. I told her, "Colonel Sanders." Guess where I am now...


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol:   Funny thread

Update:   She is currently outside having a dust bath by the shed.  She has her own personal rooster, who is *thrilled* to see her.  He follows her around and dotes on her.    

However, the african gray is making her best chicken noises, so it's like she's here.  

Diapers      Yes, there's a bit of following around behind her with the cleaner, but overall it's been reasonable.  We put a towel down in her favorite perch spot.   She's been more of a PITA jumping up in the middle of a pile of papers or trying to land in the middle of a pizza.  Last night I was taking a timed exam and she landed on the laptop keyboard.    You'd think she was raised in a barn.

She does like to peck at my avatar.  

I have 10 chickens right now, though spring usually brinks more.   She is a mille fleur/ Belgiun D'uccle with a "beard" and feathers down to her toes.  I'd like to get chicks from her this year, hence the roo.    

I've not been overly fond of my Rhode Island Reds, though they are good layers.  I don't have any now and likely won't get more.   
For the chicken crowd, I also have a light brahma roo and a buff brahma hen.  Jersey Giant, appenzellar, black sex-linked, a little spotted german thing I can't remember the name, americauna, and a barred rock.


----------



## begreen (Feb 15, 2012)

What, no Buff Orphingtons?


----------



## woodchip (Feb 15, 2012)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> you leave one chicken nugget out on the desk near the computer and next thing you know, your chicken obeys all commands. Not unlike waking up with a horse's head in your bed....think I saw that in a movie one time.



I think that was Bob Hope in Paleface........


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 15, 2012)

Kathleen You just made my day ! That is the funniest thing I have seen today lol!

Pete


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 3, 2012)

We'll she finally decided it was too cold out since we got the snow. So she climd up to say I want in!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 3, 2012)

adorable!   Mine is back outside.   Pretending like we never had our special time.  *sniff sniff*    But I have a big bucket of new chicks to cuddle.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 3, 2012)

She's an older bird and the wife spoils her. She has a dog pen in the basement for her on the really cold nights. We call it florida for the bird. We also have 6 yearlings that brave the cold but with warmth in numbers. One of the little ones is starting to climb the deck stairs after seeing the old hen do it. 

Never a dull moment with critters in the yard! ;-)


----------



## woodchip (Mar 3, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> One of the little ones is starting to climb the deck stairs after seeing the old hen do it.



Won't be long and they'll all work out the attraction........


----------

